# Max. Länge für USB Kabel (z.B. für PS4 Controller)



## Wurstpellenmarmelade (17. Oktober 2015)

*Max. Länge für USB Kabel (z.B. für PS4 Controller)*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir steht der PC im Nebenraum zum Wohnzimmer und ich würde gerne PC-Spiele vom Wohnzimmer aus auf dem großen Fernseher spielen. 
Was das Bildsignal angeht, so kann ich ja einfach ein HDMI Kabel durch die Wand ziehen. Ich hoffe das ich über das HDMI Kabel auch den Sound bekomme (hab noch eine Radeon 7970), hat da jemand Erfahrung?
Was mich aber beschäftigt, ist das USB Kabel. Ich müsste ein 5m Kabel verwenden. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich bei der Länge den PS4 Controller (vielleicht später auch den Steam-Controller) störungsfrei verwenden kann. Ich würde am Ende des Kabels dann ein Bluetooth-Adapter verwenden wollen. 

Das es da jetzt eine Lösung von Steam gibt hab ich gelesen (Steam Link). Allerdings fallen da die bisherigen Tests ja nicht so überragend aus. Ich denke, dass ich da über eine HDMI Verbindung bessere Bild-Qualität bekomme. 
Hab mir auch schon überlegt, ob ich den Steamlink nur für den Controller verwende und das Bild und Ton trotzdem über HDMI mache. 

Kann mir da jemand einen Rat geben?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Max. Länge für USB Kabel (z.B. für PS4 Controller)*

Mit aktiver Verlängerung habe ich Bluetooth Adapter schon Problemlos an 10m Kabel betrieben. Also mit sowas:
Delock Produkte Delock USB 2.0 Verlängerungskabel, aktiv 10 m
HDMI störungsfrei so lang zu legen ist da schon eher ein Problem.


----------



## Wurstpellenmarmelade (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Max. Länge für USB Kabel (z.B. für PS4 Controller)*

Okay, das scheint ja den Bewertungen bei ****on nach zu funktionieren. Meinst Du, ich kann dann auch einen HUB dranmachen? Möglicherweise würde ich noch weitere Geräte anschließen wollen. 
Meinst Du das ich bei 5m schon Probleme mit HDMI bekomme oder beziehst Du das auf die 10m?


----------



## BenRo (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Max. Länge für USB Kabel (z.B. für PS4 Controller)*

Ich hab ein 7,5m HDMI-Kabel im Einsatz, das klappt problemlos und störungsfrei.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Max. Länge für USB Kabel (z.B. für PS4 Controller)*



Wurstpellenmarmelade schrieb:


> Okay, das scheint ja den Bewertungen bei ****on nach zu funktionieren. Meinst Du, ich kann dann auch einen HUB dranmachen? Möglicherweise würde ich noch weitere Geräte anschließen wollen.
> Meinst Du das ich bei 5m schon Probleme mit HDMI bekomme oder beziehst Du das auf die 10m?


Hub an so einer Verlängerung habe ich noch nie getestet. Solang der aber eine externe Stromversorgung hat sollte es gehen. 
HDMI war auf 10m+ bezogen. 5m schafft sogar das notorisch unverlängerbare DVI.


----------



## 0815 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Max. Länge für USB Kabel (z.B. für PS4 Controller)*

Hab das gleiche Anliegen wie der TS, allerdings lüppt es bei mir nicht so wie ich es mir erhofft habe. 

Mein 55 Zoll ist über ein 10m HDMI & "normalen" usb Verlängerung mit meinem Rechner verbunden. Leider läuft das nicht 100% synchron mit dem ps4 Controller. 

Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen was ich dagegen machen kann und woran es liegt. 
kommt die Verzögerung von der usb Verlängerung, oder HDMI, weil die Entfernung einfach zu weit ist?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Max. Länge für USB Kabel (z.B. für PS4 Controller)*

Sicher dass der Controller hinterher hinkt? Ich würde ja erst mal die Bildverbesserer im Fernseher vermuten. Ein paar Meter Kabel verzögern nicht messbar.


----------



## 0815 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Max. Länge für USB Kabel (z.B. für PS4 Controller)*

Ich sag mal nein, an der Bildverbesserung liegt das nicht. Der TV hat auch so ne Art "Spielemodus" aber der ändert nichts an der Verzögerung. 
Was mir jetzt spontan noch dazu einfällt ist, dass ich zwei Bluetooth sticks habe. 1 älterer, bestimmt schon 7-8 Jahre alt, der am Rechner 1A funktioniert. Über usb Verlängerung wird es nicht erkannt. Und einen "neueren" dongle, der aber auch nicht so recht funktioniert. Er funktioniert zwar über Verlängerung, verliert aber öfters mal das Signal. hab die Verlängerung auch schon am Ende mit einem HuB verbunden, mit externer Stromversorgung um zu hoffen das es dann von beiden Seiten mehr Strom gibt, aber hilft nix! 

ich hab mir das auch schon gedacht, dass es doch zu keinen merkbaren Verzögerungen kommen kann, wegen der Länge des HDMI & USB, mittlerweile bin ich aber doch schon am krübeln, schließlich muss das Bluetooth erstmal zum dongle, dann 10m zum Rechner und wieder 10m zurück


----------



## Ebrithil (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Max. Länge für USB Kabel (z.B. für PS4 Controller)*

Spiel doch einfach mal mit dem 10m Kabel am PC Monitor wenns da keine Verzögerung gibt liegts entweder am Hdmi oder am Fernseher


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Max. Länge für USB Kabel (z.B. für PS4 Controller)*

Kabel machen keine spürbare Verzögerung. Aber wenn der BT-Dongle nicht genug Saft bekommt kann natürlich die Funkleistung einbrechen und das zu Verzögerungen führen. Schließ doch den Controller mal testweise per Kabel an.


----------



## 0815 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Max. Länge für USB Kabel (z.B. für PS4 Controller)*

Ich werde das am Wochenende alles mal testen. 
Jetzt aber noch mal eine Frage bezüglich "Controller per Kabel anschließen"
Der dongle per USB zu wenig Strom bekommt, warum sollte das dann per Kabel funktionieren? 
Meine Denkweise dabei, der Controller braucht doch sicherlich mehr Strom als der dongle?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Max. Länge für USB Kabel (z.B. für PS4 Controller)*

Womit läuft denn dann der Controller wenn du Ihn über BT anschließt? Nach meiner letzten Kenntnis funktioniert die Stromübertragung über BT noch nicht störungsfrei. Das Ding sollte also am USB Port funktionieren solange der Akku aufgeladen ist dürfte das nie ein Problem geben.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Max. Länge für USB Kabel (z.B. für PS4 Controller)*

Im "schlimmsten Fall" wird der Controller halt nicht richtig geladen wenn er am Kabel hängt. Die Signalleitungen können deswegen aber trotzdem funktionieren.
Und wenn es denn geht kannst du auch Verzögerungen durch die Controleranbindung ausschließen. Sollte dann alles passen wäre die Folge allerdings dass du eine bessere Verlängerung brauchst um BT zu nutzen.


----------



## 0815 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Max. Länge für USB Kabel (z.B. für PS4 Controller)*

Ok, also wenn ich per Kabel anschließe läufts einwandfrei. 
Jetzt brauch ich also eine Verlängerung mit Verstärker? Gibt's da Unterschiede, oder irgendwas worauf man achten sollte?


----------

